# step 7 lite und accontrol



## mike008800 (2 April 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin ein ziemlicher S7 Neuling und habe eine Frage an Euch.
Heute habe ich mir Step 7 Lite und Accontrol S7 heruntergeladen.
Leider kann ich bei Accontrol aber mein Programm von Step 7 Lite nicht laden.
In Step 7 wird das Programm als *.k7p gespeichert und bei Accontrol verlangt es nach einer *.s7p Datei.

Was mache ich falsch??

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 April 2007)

Einfach in "PG-PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" ACCONtrol auswählen und das Programm direkt über S7 Lite runterladen. ACCONtrol unterstützt direkt nur das Dateiformat der großen S7-Version.


----------



## mike008800 (3 April 2007)

Danke für die Antwort. Liegt es etwa daran, dass ich zuerst Accontrol und danach Step 7 Lite installiert habe? Ich kann nämlich an der PG_PC Schnittschnelle kein Accontrol einstellen. Fehler ist also noch nicht behoben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 April 2007)

mike008800 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Liegt es etwa daran, dass ich zuerst Accontrol und danach Step 7 Lite installiert habe? Ich kann nämlich an der PG_PC Schnittschnelle kein Accontrol einstellen. Fehler ist also noch nicht behoben.



Hallo,

leider gibt es hier im Moment zwei Probleme:
ACCONtrol meldet sich als S7-400, was S7-Lite 
nicht unterstützt

Das alte Dateiformat, das S7 lite verwendet, kennt 
ACCONtrol nicht

Wir sind dabei zu untersuchen, ob ACCONtrol an
S7 Lite angepasst werden kann. Eine verbindliche 
Aussage gibt es dazu leider noch nicht.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

